# Lizards > General Lizards >  Diet ?

## toyota89

Are there any lizards that I can feed a diet of just a rats?

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## toyota89

Anyone?

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## toyota89

I guess that's a no. What's the closest meat eating carnivore lizard I can get. 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------

